# Rights & obligations for migrants



## kirsty (Dec 2, 2010)

I am wondering what rights migrants are not entitled to in Australia, apart from social security benefits. I guess university fees are much higher. What else is different for a migrant compared to a citizen?


----------



## voebe (Apr 15, 2011)

It depends what kind of migrant you are talking about. Permanent vs Temporary, students vs working professional. Sponsored vs Self Nominated, humanitarian etc. There are all sorts of migrants and they can apply for all sorts of visas. They have different working rights, obligations and restrictions. Some more than others.


----------



## kirsty (Dec 2, 2010)

voebe said:


> It depends what kind of migrant you are talking about. Permanent vs Temporary, students vs working professional. Sponsored vs Self Nominated, humanitarian etc. There are all sorts of migrants and they can apply for all sorts of visas. They have different working rights, obligations and restrictions. Some more than others.


I'm referring to a Temporary Partner visa which will then become permanent. Thanks


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

i think the main problem an migrant face is the cultural difference, that's my opinion.


----------



## kirsty (Dec 2, 2010)

heather25098 said:


> i think the main problem an migrant face is the cultural difference, that's my opinion.


Of course you're rigt, but my question is about government services, university etc.


----------



## kirsty (Dec 2, 2010)

victorjhon said:


> All human have equal rights. I know it is very difficult any migrant but it depends upon Australia Laws that migrant are permanent or temporary.


In fact, my question is about the Australian laws.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Australia is a fair and equal society. Unlike other countries in Australia if you are a permanent migrant you have exactly the same rights as citizen, pay same taxes and have same benefits (cheaper uni fees etc). Exception voting rights.


----------



## kirsty (Dec 2, 2010)

Boboa said:


> Australia is a fair and equal society. Unlike other countries in Australia if you are a permanent migrant you have exactly the same rights as citizen, pay same taxes and have same benefits (cheaper uni fees etc). Exception voting rights.


Thank you. And in the first 2 years, in the case of a Partner visa which is temporary for the first 2 years? thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You are entitled to Medicare and some help from Centerlink. You also have 510 free English language school hours to use. You can study, you can work and your fees are no different than permanent residents or citizens. As a spouse visa holder you are not entitled to HECS or financial help when you are unemployed. 

As for obligations... obey law and be part of local society. Be tolerant and promote tolerance. What else can you expect to have among your obligations?


----------



## kirsty (Dec 2, 2010)

Dexter said:


> You are entitled to Medicare and some help from Centerlink. You also have 510 free English language school hours to use. You can study, you can work and your fees are no different than permanent residents or citizens. As a spouse visa holder you are not entitled to HECS or financial help when you are unemployed.
> 
> As for obligations... obey law and be part of local society. Be tolerant and promote tolerance. What else can you expect to have among your obligations?


Thank you Dexter. That was more or less the information I was after.


----------



## Hobbs (Apr 29, 2012)

*Migrant Rights*



kirsty said:


> I am wondering what rights migrants are not entitled to in Australia, apart from social security benefits. I guess university fees are much higher. What else is different for a migrant compared to a citizen?


Hi Kirsty

You are right about paying higher fees for Uni & Tafe education,
however in alot cases migrants have more rights than citizens?


----------

